# Maisy the dog



## mkline3 (Jun 4, 2009)

Now here is my family's awesome pooch Maisy!

We adopted her about 13 years ago as young dog, and we all feel that we could not have ended up with a better dog! The first pic on the left is her and my mom a few days after we brought her home.

We think that she is a mix or corgi and golden retriver. Corgi because she is kind of long and when she was younger she would "herd" people at parties and nip our heels when me and my pals would run around the yard. Golden because of all the beautiful fur and her sweet easy going temperment.

More then anything she loves going for walks and saying "hi" to her best pal, out neighbors dog Afton. She is 14 years old, and now nearly deaf, but she still wants as many walks as we will take her on! 

Thanks for looking at our beloved poochy.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

Good friend, thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

She is cute!!!! She seems so active and full of energy!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 5, 2009)

:clap: Definitely a Golden mix of sorts!


----------



## P-chan (Jun 5, 2009)

What a cutie! She has very expressive eyes! :smitten:


----------

